# HRC International Grand Hunt



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

The Grand hunt starts tonight with handler check in and banquet. The weather is nice and cool and so far no real rain to speak of. The trucks are rolling in and it is fun to see old friends again.

Wish me luck as I try for the title of Grand Hunting Retriever with Meg. 

Thank you goes out to all my Canadian friends to let me train with them all week. You guys are the best!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

good luck to you, and to everyone running in the Grand!


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Good luck and have fun - pick em all up and bring em all back.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

You know I will be cheering for you and Meg!! Have a "grand" time!!;-)

Andy


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

Go get'em Meg, Good luck to all.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Best of luck Margo!!


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Good luck Margo and Meg.
Professor


----------



## 54111 (Apr 20, 2011)

Margo Ellis said:


> The Grand hunt starts tonight with handler check in and banquet. The weather is nice and cool and so far no real rain to speak of. The trucks are rolling in and it is fun to see old friends again.
> 
> Wish me luck as I try for the title of Grand Hunting Retriever with Meg.
> 
> Thank you goes out to all my Canadian friends to let me train with them all week. You guys are the best!


Good Luck! have fun...


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Good Luck Margo and everyone else up there north of the border.


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

I hope everyone does well, but especially all of my friends from region 14.



.


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

Good luck to you and everyone else running! At the end of the day its just about dogs picking up ducks!!! DOG TO THE LINE!


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

I wished you good luck this morning via the phone. One bird at a time!!!!!

Good luck to all my friends running!

Janet


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Good Luck Margo

and good luck to Derek Randle of The Retriever Academy and Brett Freeman. Two friends from Three Rivers HRC making the trip.

I imagine that cool air is quite different from the heat of Oklahoma this summer


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

This is a little off topic but has anyone heard from Claudine Christopher. She is in Texas in a wildfire area and havent been able to get ahold of her in a couple weeks. Wondering if she is up at the Grand.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Wendell,

Claudene has already been hit with the fires a week after the national meeting. But they saved her house and she is fine.

Janet


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck Margo. We'll be rooting for you from PA!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Good luck to all the trainers and handlers at the Grand. May all your marks be belly up Drakes and all your blinds be true on line.


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

Good luck Margo and Meg. Bring home the title. 

Want to also wish Elroy and Earl good luck along with Stephen Durrance running Zoe and Steve Zugg's Odie, bring back a couple titles. Will miss not being there and hanging out with my buds. Dog to the line!!


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Good luck to everyone and especialy to my brother Jim Thompson who is running my dog Rollin and his dog Torch, I have to work, I hate to have to miss it. Good luck to all. I wonder what the percentage of dogs passing will be this time?


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

jksboxofchocolates said:


> Wendell,
> 
> Claudene has already been hit with the fires a week after the national meeting. But they saved her house and she is fine.
> 
> Janet


I knew that but didnt know if another round were near her.


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

ltrollin said:


> Good luck to everyone and especialy to my brother Jim Thompson who is running my dog Rollin and his dog Torch, I have to work, I hate to have to miss it. Good luck to all. I wonder what the percentage of dogs passing will be this time?


Will you claim Jim as your brother if he fails? LOL Had fun with Jim at Omega a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Esylivin said:


> Good luck Margo and Meg. Bring home the title.
> 
> Want to also wish Elroy and Earl good luck along with Stephen Durrance running Zoe and Steve Zugg's Odie, bring back a couple titles. Will miss not being there and hanging out with my buds. Dog to the line!!



Is Stephen running Dude again as well?


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

2tall said:


> Is Stephen running Dude again as well?


 
Yes he will this time (yes was too short of a message)


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Good Luck Margo and Meg and to everyone else. Also I am really excited to see how Dude does as well.  Most importantly, have a GRAND OLE TIME y'all!!!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Margo-

You and Meg go get 'em. To quote you: 'One bird at a time. " She's a good ol' dawg and you have each other's backs. Have fun. Crossing fingers & toes!

Miss ya girlfriend!

M & Finn (& Kate in spirit)


----------



## Jim Stevenson (Mar 18, 2010)

When will the running order be up?


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

copenhawgen said:


> When will the running order be up?


http://www.huntingretrieverclub.org/GRAND/2011FALL/Fall Grand Index Page.htm

Click on running order.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Special Good Luck to Gerry and Mary Lou Wickens and Dreamer.
They trained all week in Strathroy. Really nice to see all the guys from Ontario, Michigan and Ohio and Georgia. Steve was present with his 7 dogs and Dude!! It was a great week so Good Luck to them all.


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

2tall said:


> Is Stephen running Dude again as well?


Yes he has a full 8 dog slate. I'm sending out good luck wishes to all of Stephen's dogs. Zoe, Jake and Odie are one pass away from the title. Dude is going after number 8 and Bobo after number 5. Bella and Jake belonging to Anderia and Brian Barlow will be the first time at the Grand with Stephen. Player and Ranger are both going after their first pass. Good luck to the Taylor Farms Team.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Good luck Margo and Meg, and all who are running this week... Go Get 'em


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

good Luck Margo...have a great time....Good Luck to all the contestants and their dogs


----------



## Bonnie & Tom R (Dec 9, 2005)

Good Luck Margo & Meg!!!!!!!!!! It was great seeing you last Sunday in WI


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Good luck to all!


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

We drew the Tri-Tronics water test, this will be on technical water....... not ready to click my heels together and wish to go home. 
One bird at a time.......One bird at a time.......One bird at a time. ( I am clicking my Muck boots together)


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

This will be the only time I've ever thought it would be nice to live in Buffalo NY or Detroit, Mi. just to be closer and drive to watch. Great line up of dogs and handlers. Hope to see great results each evening on the callbacks, I'm watching 18 specific dogs among 6 handlers. Best wishes to all entries.


----------



## Marsh Mule (Oct 16, 2009)

Flight A - Avery-Gunners Up Water - Pat Gysbers and Herby Boyd

Flight B - Purina Land - Jim Reichman and Pat Johnson

Flight C - Tritronics Water - Tracy Stubbs and Brett Greenfield

Flight D - Bayer-Cabela's Land - Bob Black and Lee Markowski

Good luck to all!!!!!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Is there any place on the net with descriptions of the tests?


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Is there any place on the net with descriptions of the tests?


 
You will probably find lots of info on the HRC web page, Otey. Claudene and her staff post most of the happenings at the Grand, along with many pictures.

UB

PS Best of luck, Margo. Say hi to Pat and Lee for me.


----------



## COgoosehunter24 (Feb 10, 2010)

When and where do they post the call backs?


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Got a Facebook post from Jim Reichman and he judged the Purina land test and said they are done and 3/4 of the dogs passed.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

That is all I can find out anywhere about the Grand. No descriptions , diagrams or anything.


----------



## duxbac (Apr 22, 2009)

Just finished the TriTronics water test: A rough estimate is 1/4 dogs failed, 1/4 are clean and half are on the bubble. The middle mark is proving most of the challenge.


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

B and D flight results posted on hrc site


----------



## TJ Shanahan (Dec 14, 2007)

Bayer - Cabelas Land Test, 45/63 got called back.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Flight B & D callbacks 
http://huntingretrieverclub.org/GRAND/2011FALL/images/Test 1 Web Report.pdf


----------



## COgoosehunter24 (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anybody know anything about A and C?


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say the water tests are taking longer than the land tests.....


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Know Gerry Wickens and the Dream passed round one today. Good job! Just doing call backs now!!!


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Heard Carolyn Elam got all her dogs through.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Anybody hear how Steve Earick has done? Kudos to Carolyn Elam. Another friend Clark Kennington got 7 out of 8 through the first day.


----------



## COgoosehunter24 (Feb 10, 2010)

C just posted


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats to Tony R., Jeff W., Tim N. and Steve D. all passed. Only one dog of Steve Durrance's did not make it I believe. Dude through!


----------



## COgoosehunter24 (Feb 10, 2010)

All of the flights are posted. Jobman went 8-8


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Has anyone done a comparison of pros vs am running this year. I am not getting into the reasons etc, just wondering the percentages.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Moving on to land tomorrow, we had a tough test and 3/4 of the flight is sitting on a pair of ones from the judges. (Yes we are part of that 3/4)  Have to buck it up for the next three days!


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Glad you made it to the second. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

Here's the complete call back report:

http://www.huntingretrieverclub.org/GRAND/2011FALL/images/Test%201%20Web%20Report.pdf


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

What happended to last nine dogs in A flight did environment get them? Weird when u see this many dogs in a row


----------



## TJ Shanahan (Dec 14, 2007)

Margo Ellis said:


> Moving on to land tomorrow, we had a tough test and 3/4 of the flight is sitting on a pair of ones from the judges. (Yes we are part of that 3/4)  Have to buck it up for the next three days!


Margo,

Can you share any detail on the setup from your flight? In particular, was there one part of the test that dogs were struggling with?

Tim


----------



## KTaylor (May 19, 2011)

Jobman 8 of 8 on to the second!! Impressive.


----------



## COgoosehunter24 (Feb 10, 2010)

KTaylor said:


> Jobman 8 of 8 on to the second!! Impressive.


Very but he let Brett run his dog and he didn't get a call back


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

TJ Shanahan said:


> Margo,
> 
> Can you share any detail on the setup from your flight? In particular, was there one part of the test that dogs were struggling with?
> 
> Tim


Tech pond, honor, honor dog and working dog handlers both call, honor dog handler fires a dry shot, bird one is left hand bird coming out right to left on spit of land on point, bird two is middle bird also coming out right to left, this lands deep in cover and the dog must cross over the island in front of you swim across another bit of water then run up the penniscula and deep to get the bird (this is the killer bird), bird three is the right hand bird coming out right to left and landing pretty much right in the channel. 

The blind is up the channel to the left of bird one, there are two paths  the right path is the one to bird # 1 if once the dog hits the water you need to move up behind the handler bucket to see and handle them, the bird is by the point across another channel and up the hill. Blind isn't not a long blind but it can be technical, stay in there with your dog and you will do fine. 

Middle bird is the hurdle here, Meg went up the pennisula and was driving hard but got stuck in that back drag scent they are asking you to put the dog on the bird if they get too far out of the hunt area at all, Meg swung too close to bird one hide. If your dog is a cheater they do well....


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Best of luck today and the rest of the Grand!!

Andy


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Margo

That middle mark sounds like "don't stay in the water" training is in order 



.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Margo Ellis said:


> If your dog is a cheater they do well....


So a dog that is de-cheated and had a lot of concept training in tech water will likely be screwed for doing the right thing....great.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

David McLendon said:


> So a dog that is de-cheated and had a lot of concept training in tech water will likely be screwed for doing the right thing....great.


I agree. That's not what I would like to see. Not big on contrary marks.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

bjoiner said:


> I agree. That's not what I would like to see. Not big on contrary marks.


I can't disagree. I hate contrary marks in the lesser stakes, ie. derby and qual in trials, and junior and senior and their equivalents in hunting tests. Even in the upper levels, when I see it, I think the judges are trying to trick a trained dog. 

Doesn't take a genius to trick a retriever regards,


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Jeff Huntington said:


> What happended to last nine dogs in A flight did environment get them? Weird when u see this many dogs in a row


They apparently did not run as the call backs today for test one show passes in that group.

Janet


----------



## COgoosehunter24 (Feb 10, 2010)

Might of been put in wrong because I know yesterday that Brett Wallen #50 yesterday said NO on the call back list but today it shows yes and that is where the big group started with the fails


----------



## Mandy Cieslinski (Jun 23, 2010)

Flight A did not finish yesterday.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Going to the third with the little red Dawg! Solid even after two no birds.


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats to Carolyn Elam and another huge Congrats to Andy Fontenot, Dirk Farrar,Erwin and Toni Pace,Steve Makeen,Felix Konet,Lamon Miller, and Chuck D'AMBROSIA!


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

Margo Ellis said:


> Going to the third with the little red Dawg! Solid even after two no birds.


Congrats!!!


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Congratulations Margo Ellis on getting through the 2nd day. Also congrats to my friend Carolyn Elam on getting 5 of 6 through the 2nd day. Good going ladies.


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

Margo Ellis said:


> Going to the third with the little red Dawg! Solid even after two no birds.


Way to go Margo!!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats Margo Thanks for keeping us posted. Congrats to Gerry and Dreamer. Going to third round. Good luck to all tomorrow.


----------



## COgoosehunter24 (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats. Jobman and Durrence are both 6-8. Akin only 3-8 through the 2nd round


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Elroy and his Boykin "Earl" (dog 176) are going to the 3rd too.



.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats Margo!! Good luck tomorrow!~


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

? Somewhere ? Somebody posted a link to videos that were supposed to be up tonight --- anybody know the URL ?



.


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats Margo!!!


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Got a txt from Carolyn Elam and she wanted to thank everyone for their well wishes.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Doc E said:


> ? Somewhere ? Somebody posted a link to videos that were supposed to be up tonight --- anybody know the URL ?
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
We can only hope


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Jeff Huntington said:


> We can only hope


There are some pictures of the Grand and some dogs running. Not sure who took them. They are pretty good but not enough!!


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> There are some pictures of the Grand and some dogs running. Not sure who took them. They are pretty good but not enough!!


 
Those are from Mark Atwater I believe. I would love to see some diagrams but I also understand that depending on where you are from communication (technology) may be difficult.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Are they posting some third series results for today or am I seeing things???


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Are they posting some third series results for today or am I seeing things???


 
I was told only 14 from D flight going to fourth series. Unfortunately my boy had some problems after two clean series and will not be. Guess we'll wait for next time in WI.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Jeff,

What happened to Colby in the 3rd? What did Derek say?

Janet


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

jksboxofchocolates said:


> Jeff,
> 
> What happened to Colby in the 3rd? What did Derek say?
> 
> Janet


 
Somebody told him he was chocolate he didn't want to believe it....

He split the go bird and handled on a mark then picked other 2 clean but ping ponged on blind, Derek pulled him (righfully so). Wasn't his day, he was clean through 2 series.

I watched him do this in a master test one day...can you believe it he was acting like a dog

But I guess he hasn't done too bad for a 2.5yr old dog with HRCH title trained by me, 1 Grand Pass and 5 MH passes with Derek. Hopefully we will finish his MH at end of month.

Actually takes some pressure of me to get finished passes. Even if he passed this grand, he needed 105 more points for title and I was getting ready to run the circuit.

How's your pup???

Jeff


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Well I hate to hear that. I was really pulling for him. If somebody told Derek it was because he was Brown, I am sure Derek set him straight. He has always had a lot of success with Coco's. Although it does sound like he might have had a brownout. LOL.

Soul is doing good. I am getting his formal ob down and going to start force fetch here in a week or two. He has all his adult teeth so it is on. I think what I like best about him is his personality. He is so full of himself, so you gotta love it. He appears to be very honest in the water and has no problems carrying his line out of the water on a mark. We trained this morning and he was picking up 100 yard land, water, land singles. He ran in some flooded timber yesterday and went over a limb without any hesitation to go get his bird.

I am having alot of fun with him but he is a handful and he is wearing this ole lady out!!!


Janet


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Guess we'll wait for next time in WI.


My wife will be running her Tucker boy in WI in May too.

Let's buy each other a beer.



.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

jksboxofchocolates said:


> I am having alot of fun with him but he is a handful and he is wearing this ole lady out!!!
> 
> Janet


Janet, Keeps you young!

Jeff, sorry to hear about Colby...

fp


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

Good luck Margo !

Best wishes from New England.

Steve


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Okay so I like to keep up with things like this BUT, I am noticing on the results and on the papers I printed out... the result sheet (online) is missing a few dogs from the list and their numbers. It is:
#113
#139
#166
#202
#208
#228

I am just confused and not sure if I am missing something, lol. I went and printed my own list that contained those dogs/numbers, but now when checking off results, the result sheet online is skipping those dogs... ????


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Maybe scratches


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Jeff Huntington said:


> I was told only 14 from D flight going to fourth series. Unfortunately my boy had some problems after two clean series and will not be. Guess we'll wait for next time in WI.


Yes I saw. Too bad. My friend Gerry and Dreamer major probs on the blind. very unusual but.. He is no longer in either. Good luck to all the rest that trained in Strathroy. They appear to be in. Dude and Steve D. are still. One of Steve dogs gone again today.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Laura McCaw said:


> Okay so I like to keep up with things like this BUT, I am noticing on the results and on the papers I printed out... the result sheet (online) is missing a few dogs from the list and their numbers. It is:
> #113
> #139
> #166
> ...


Represent dogs that applied to run but did not even begin the test for instance buddy's dog suffered laceration of pad day before the test so they just hid his number.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

We're pullin fer Ya Preacher!!

Miss Mandy,,,, You keep this up,, and I's gonna give Ya a hug next time I see Ya!

Gooser


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Did not run today but will be second tomorrow on this monster water test. Good night!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Margo Ellis said:


> Did not run today but will be second tomorrow on this monster water test. Good night!


Good Luck!!!! let us know.


----------



## Mandy Cieslinski (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Gooser. I am proud of the brown girl. She better mark very well tomorrow and listen  One bird at a time...

Go luck Margo. Heard the bad weather is on the way. You can do it. Breathe...


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats to Carolyn Elam with 4 of 6 still playing, Bill Davis, Roger Fields, Mike Trible, and Steve Earick are all still playing. Kick the 4th series' butt.


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Margo,
I have the faith -- keep the faith.
I KNOW that you and the orange girl can do it.
We were there for your 500 point run -- Nami & I are with you in spirit.


.


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Represent dogs that applied to run but did not even begin the test for instance buddy's dog suffered laceration of pad day before the test so they just hid his number.


Thanks Jeff and sorry to hear about your buddy's dog.

Good Luck Tomorrow Margo!!!


----------



## COgoosehunter24 (Feb 10, 2010)

Durrence still has 5 of 8 goin into 4. Jobman with 3 of 8 our home town dog got knocked out today


----------



## mwerner777 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good luck to all the dogs .


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

Saw that Kennington still had 6/8 in the game...Glad to see him, Caroyln Elam, and Steve Earick all still have multiples in the game! Roger Fields and Phoenix along with Bill Davis and Woodie are both still in it! Good luck to all tomorrow!


----------



## Susan P (Apr 24, 2007)

Photo's of the Grand can be seen on Lake Ontario Hunting Retriever Club Facebook page.
I worked on the weekend with Flight B what a great bunch of folks.

Photo's have not been edited but give you a very good idea of all 4 tests

Thanks for come to our Grand.


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Good luck today Margo.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Derek Randle of The Retriever Academy has 5 of 7 going into 4th series. ONly 14 dogs out of D flight going to 4th and Derek has 5.

Good Luck to The Retriever Academy.


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

There appear to be 15 left in Flight A. 27 in Flight B. 25+ (not finished) in Flight C. There are 14 left in Flight D as Jeff said. 

Flight A and C are on Land. Flight B and D are on Water.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Susan P said:


> Photo's of the Grand can be seen on Lake Ontario Hunting Retriever Club Facebook page.
> I worked on the weekend with Flight B what a great bunch of folks.
> 
> Photo's have not been edited but give you a very good idea of all 4 tests
> ...


Thanks for posting those. Wonderful setting. Looks tough!!!


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

After the bloodbath that D has yesterday, I am going to imagine that whoever gets that land test today will be experiencing a bit of the same thing. Hey it's the Grand so expect to see that sort of thing. If you want to run with the big boys you have to expect to amp up your game a whole lot more than on a weekend test.


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Just got word from Carolyn Elam. She got her 4 dogs thru to the 5th. Not bad 4 out of 6.


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mike Boufford said:


> After the bloodbath that D has yesterday, I am going to imagine that whoever gets that land test today will be experiencing a bit of the same thing. Hey it's the Grand so expect to see that sort of thing. If you want to run with the big boys you have to expect to amp up your game a whole lot more than on a weekend test.


Flight A has that test today. What a difference the day that you run a test makes on pass/fail. huh?


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Just heard from Margo. Her and Meg was one of the 3 dogs that didn't run the water test out of Flight C yesterday. They pointed out on the blind.

Janet


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

jksboxofchocolates said:


> Just heard from Margo. Her and Meg was one of the 3 dogs that didn't run the water test out of Flight C yesterday. They pointed out on the blind.
> 
> Janet


That sucks. Great job though Margo and Meg.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

wendelb68 said:


> Just got word from Carolyn Elam. She got her 4 dogs thru to the 5th. Not bad 4 out of 6.


Good for Carolyn. I expected her to do well, she is a very, very good trainer. 

I was pulling for my buddy Jim Thompson to take his dog Torch all the way but he got bounced on the blind. He's got a very talented dog there. And to think that dog was originally slated to do search and rescue.


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

I was pulling for Jim too. I really like Torch also. Besides, Jim is a great guy to hang out with. Good luck in the Spring.


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

My rough estimate is that there are about 85 dogs left.



.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok 83 dogs went to 4th series.

over/under for passes set at 39
any takers?


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Ok 83 dogs went to 4th series.
> 
> over/under for passes set at 39
> any takers?


I'm thinking 37 which I just stated on the other site. That winds up being roughly 14.6245% of total entries.


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Where did you get the 83 dogs? They havent posted call backs for Flights B - D for 4th series. 11 dogs made it out of Flight A.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

wendelb68 said:


> Where did you get the 83 dogs? They havent posted call backs for Flights B - D for 4th series. 11 dogs made it out of Flight A.


 
See running order for 4th series, I believe it adds up to 83 going to fourth.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I know flight C had 27 dogs going to the fourth not sure what they ended up with as I haven't check in lately.


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

I was thought you were talking about going to the 5th there were 83 dogs.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Margo sorry you went out on the blind. I hear it was difficult. Good job though going that far! Hope all the rest keep doing well. Two fellows from Strathroy still in and of course Steve and Dude and a couple of his other dogs. Good luck to all.


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

There will be 42 dogs to Upland.


----------



## smemmott (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck...


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

That water blind was difficult but my little girl just didn't want to cast into the new big wind we had this morning. Too many scallops for judges and justifiably so but with two marginal series that is just not a grand dog and I am good with that, she will be the test dog for the upland tomorrow and that is fine by me, we will hang around to watch our friends get this done. 
EH!


----------



## Brutus (Oct 15, 2007)

Margo Ellis said:


> That water blind was difficult but my little girl just didn't want to cast into the new big wind we had this morning. Too many scallops for judges and justifiably so but with two marginal series that is just not a grand dog and I am good with that, she will be the test dog for the upland tomorrow and that is fine by me, we will hang around to watch our friends get this done.
> EH!


Tell me about it, I lost my dog at the very end of that blind. Ugh!! Great job though Margo!! It was great seeing you again, glad that you made it there.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Anybody have any idea on what the ratio of owner/handler to pro handler is for the dogs that are left?


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

wendelb68 said:


> There will be 42 dogs to Upland.


Bud you must be sitting on the results page or you have other connections.


Congrats to Derek Randle of The Retreiver Academy for getting 4 out of 7 to the upland and only one of those had a grand pass already I believe. Time for a flush


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

kona's mom said:


> Anybody have any idea on what the ratio of owner/handler to pro handler is for the dogs that are left?


Dont know for sure Nicole...... but Paul made it to upland with both his and Loraine's dog!!!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## COgoosehunter24 (Feb 10, 2010)

Jobman has 2 dogs and Durrence has 4 goin to the upland. Dude isn't one of them though


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Uh Oh! What happened to the Dude?


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

troy schwab said:


> Dont know for sure Nicole...... but Paul made it to upland with both his and Loraine's dog!!!! That is awesome!!!


Awesome news!!


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

Dude had a marginal blind today coupled with a handle on a mark in series one, well as they say at the Grand 1 + 1 = 0. I think this is the first time Dude has even had a set of one's in any of the previous 8 Grands. Hay the Grand is by no means a give-me even for a dog like The Dude. Congrats to all going to the 5th, you have earned it.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations Dude, Stephen and Mark for the preceding Grands! Every body makes a wrong step sometime. Maybe he needs to go huntin'!!! What a great year you all have had.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Bud,

My count is that 61 dogs are going to the 5th. 

I have:

Flight A - 11
Flight B - 18
Flight C - 22
Flight D - 10

Janet


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

jksboxofchocolates said:


> Bud,
> 
> My count is that 61 dogs are going to the 5th.
> 
> ...


guess we are going to have to have an independent audit between Bud and Janet...anyone know an auditor?

Confirmed 61 going to upland. This has the makings of a 20% pass rate grand.


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

can someone post the link for the results i cannot get on my computer needs a trip to the range i think


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Mario Monico said:


> can someone post the link for the results i cannot get on my computer needs a trip to the range i think


http://www.huntingretrieverclub.org/GRAND/2011FALL/images/Test 4 Web Report.pdf

as requested


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

jksboxofchocolates said:


> Bud,
> 
> My count is that 61 dogs are going to the 5th.
> 
> ...


That is my count as well. 

Good Luck to everyone tomorrow!!!


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Sorry Margo. Get um in Wi.

Good luck to all that made it to the 5th.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Not sure about WI I need to fix something first.....


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes we do have an auditor...

61 is the count (39 Handlers)
247 entered (says 253 but numbers skipped. Possible provisional entries?)
243 starters (4 scratched)
191 to 2nd series (79%)
133 to 3rd series (55%)
84 to 4th series (35%)
61 to 5th series (25%)

Notable Handling Performances:
CAROLYN L. ELAM 4 of 6 entered to 5th series.
DEREK RANDLE 4 of 7 entered to 5th series.
SCOTT GREER 4 of 8 entered to 5th series.
STEPHEN DURRENCE 4 of 8 entered to 5th series.

As I recall Greer and Durrence had similar stats last year. 

Congratulations to all still standing! Finish the deal, let's see 61 passes tomorrow!

Scott, Zoe is 33rd to run if they run in order. Good Luck!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

ALLLLL Outstanding animals.. 

Still pullin fer Ya Preacher!!


Gooser


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks auditors


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

wendelb68 said:


> Thanks auditors


Ditto. That is amazing but interesting info!!!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Esylivin said:


> Dude had a marginal blind today coupled with a handle on a mark in series one, well as they say at the Grand 1 + 1 = 0. I think this is the first time Dude has even had a set of one's in any of the previous 8 Grands. Hay the Grand is by no means a give-me even for a dog like The Dude. Congrats to all going to the 5th, you have earned it.


I am a little confused here because on the website it says a "YES" under the 5th for Dude........ So I thought he passed again???


----------



## COgoosehunter24 (Feb 10, 2010)

RxRatedLabs said:


> I am a little confused here because on the website it says a "YES" under the 5th for Dude........ So I thought he passed again???


If you look under test results for this fall grand it says "no" under 4th round for dude


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

captainjack said:


> Yes we do have an auditor...
> 
> 61 is the count (39 Handlers)
> 247 entered (says 253 but numbers skipped. Possible provisional entries?)
> ...


I don't seem to know Carolyn Elam, probably would if I saw her. Know the other 3, all good handlers. The 1st Grand I judged Derek Randle passed all 8 of his dogs. Quite an accomplishment. 

Will probably be some shuffling of running order due to similar dog names and multiple dog handlers.

Good luck to all 61


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Carolyn is a class act and she works hard like all the rest do to get to this level of performance.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Just looked and Dick Jennings and Puma are all YES for 4 series! Come on Puma!! You can carry Dick the rest of the way!


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

dixidawg said:


> Just looked and Dick Jennings and Puma are all YES for 4 series! Come on Puma!! You can carry Dick the rest of the way!


That is so true that sometimes a good dog can pass in spite of us. Especially me at times.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

RxRatedLabs said:


> I am a little confused here because on the website it says a "YES" under the 5th for Dude........ So I thought he passed again???


Make sure you are looking at Test Results...
http://www.huntingretrieverclub.org/GRAND/2011FALL/images/Test 4 Web Report.pdf


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone know where the running order is for the 5th series?


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

wendelb68 said:


> Anyone know where the running order is for the 5th series?


 
Probably not available since they have already started. Tick Tick Tick Tock goes the clock...hate waiting.


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes they should be pretty far into it. I just wonder if they go according to their running order number with exceptions made for multi dog handlers where there needs to be people in between for the honor.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

wendelb68 said:


> Yes they should be pretty far into it. I just wonder if they go according to their running order number with exceptions made for multi dog handlers where there needs to be people in between for the honor.


 
Last spring they had to move it around for multi handlers.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Jeff is correct. The running order will be all mixed up and they usually run two Upland tests at the same time in two different fields.

Good luck to all.

Janet


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm anxious to see the results, can't imagine what I would be like if my boy was still in it.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

A basket case!!!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

dixidawg said:


> Just looked and Dick Jennings and Puma are all YES for 4 series! Come on Puma!! You can carry Dick the rest of the way!


Also rooting for Puma, and Dick! ;-)


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

Just heard from my friend..... one of the dogs he handles broke on the flush, his personal dog has her first grand pass!!!!!! Congrats Paul!!!!! and Olive!!!!!


----------



## S Goldby (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! To Stephen Durrence and Zoe. Just got the call. Zoe passed the Grand And got her Grand Title! I am so proud of both them. Stephen has done and excellent and wonderful job with her and they are a heck of a team. Thanks, also goes out to Jerry Day who trained her from basics to transition. Thankyou, Stephen. You and Zoe enjoy the moment and get some rest.


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

Just heard from my friends Steve Earick and Carolyn Elam. Carolyn has two new Grand dogs in Cinder and Dixie owned by Tim Bach. She has first passes on Flame and Rigby owned by Scott Benken.

Steve passed his two remaining dogs and brought home a Grand title on Lonnie Burns' dog Wake. I am not sure about the other one. 

Great job guys


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

Way to go Carolyn and Steve! Glad to see the locals did well!


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

The Diva reigns - CONGRATULATIONS Bill, Mandy & Diva


----------



## Mandy Cieslinski (Jun 23, 2010)

Congratulation to Bill Autrey on going 2 for 6. He passed my dog Diva for her first grand pass.  

Also congratulations to Joe Perron on his Grand Title with Cuda and Robbie Andries with his first grand pass on Ben.


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

fsg said:


> Congratulations!!!! To Stephen Durrence and Zoe. Just got the call. Zoe passed the Grand And got her Grand Title! I am so proud of both them. Stephen has done and excellent and wonderful job with her and they are a heck of a team. Thanks, also goes out to Jerry Day who trained her from basics to transition. Thankyou, Stephen. You and Zoe enjoy the moment and get some rest.


Congratulations to GRHRCH Zoe. Heard Stephen go 3 through this Grand. Way to go!!


----------



## S Goldby (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Esylivin. You know Zoe passed her first her finished test under you in the spring of [email protected] Cherokee Foothills.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Okay, how many passed???

Congrats to all who passed and especially those who titled.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

> Congratulation to Bill Autrey on going 2 for 6. He passed my dog Diva for her first grand pass.


Mandy
Congrats to you and Bill - great job!!!


----------



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

Congrats Mandy/ Bill and Joe on their grand passes.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulaitions to Chris Jobman for passing Preacher and Nitro!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

congratulations not only to all who passed and titles, but to all who went and ran the hunt. It takes a lot just to get there.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Congratulations to Derek Randle of The Retreiver Academy for getting 4 out of 7 through the Grand. I know two of the dogs need some more points for title, but the others were first time grand passes.

Good Job


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats to Steve D and his pass with his dog. Waiting to hear about Tony and Jeff W. Hope it is good news. Congrats to Paul and Olivia.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a silly question. I was browsing the results, and after several of the dogs that didn't pass a particular series, it said "SCRATCH". How can you scratch if you didn't pass?
Thank you.


----------



## Esylivin (May 5, 2008)

fsg said:


> Thanks Esylivin. You know Zoe passed her first her finished test under you in the spring of [email protected] Cherokee Foothills.


She's come far fast. I know she passed two in a row. How many has she competed in? I've always liked watching her run. Now I get to watch her run as a Grand Champion. I know you are about to bust. Congrats again.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I have a silly question. I was browsing the results, and after several of the dogs that didn't pass a particular series, it said "SCRATCH". How can you scratch if you didn't pass?
> Thank you.


Could be injury and the dog didn't run next series. Notice that the 4 dogs that scratched before the start show a NO in 1st series even though they didn't run at all.


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats to the 14 dogs that "titled" and to the others that passed the Grand and good job on all the others that ran their dogs! Wish I could have been there to see it!


----------



## Jim Stevenson (Mar 18, 2010)

Laura McCaw said:


> Congrats to the 14 dogs that passed the Grand and good job on all the others that ran their dogs! Wish I could have been there to see it!


14 dogs got their Grand title. About 50 dogs total got a Grand pass. I almost had a heart attack when I first read your post.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Laura McCaw said:


> Congrats to the 14 dogs that passed the Grand and good job on all the others that ran their dogs! Wish I could have been there to see it!


Laura, more than 14 passed the grand- 53 by my count. However, 14 are now considered Grand hunting retriever champions due to passing 2 grands and having at least 300 pts earned.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Results are up. Congrats to my friends Tony Rotolo and Jeff Williamson for their passes. 14 are new Grand Ch. But congrats to all who passed. Great job!!!


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Whoops that is what I meant, 14 for the grand title, lol, man I guess I just can't type tonight, lol, or I am just that tired! Sorry y'all!


----------



## Jim Stevenson (Mar 18, 2010)

Laura McCaw said:


> Whoops that is what I meant, 14 for the grand title, lol, man I guess I just can't type tonight, lol, or I am just that tired! Sorry y'all!


No probs. I take a little aspirin everyday so the heart attack didn't kill me.


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

copenhawgen said:


> No probs. I take a little aspirin everyday so the heart attack didn't kill me.


Good thing you do take aspirin then.  I went back and fixed it for ya.


----------



## duxbac (Apr 22, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I have a silly question. I was browsing the results, and after several of the dogs that didn't pass a particular series, it said "SCRATCH". How can you scratch if you didn't pass?
> Thank you.


Most of the dogs that "scratched", came into heat(including today, day 5 which really sucks) and therefore did not complete the Grand.


----------



## S Goldby (Jan 20, 2008)

Esylivin said:


> She's come far fast. I know she passed two in a row. How many has she competed in? I've always liked watching her run. Now I get to watch her run as a Grand Champion. I know you are about to bust. Congrats again.


Esylivin, Zoe has competed in 3 grands, fall 2010 (DAH on my part in the 2nd series) and the spring and fall 2011 Grands which Stephen Durrence handled her. They have made quite a team.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats Scott, I know you are Tickled Shi_less.
Your little girl is really special. Sorry I missed you 
Saturday,I have been moving(finally sold the dogs mansion)
Going to NE Tenn. today to watch my girl run.
WAY TO GO ZOE!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats to all who passed the Grand! I had 4 friends pass their dogs and 1 of those is now a Grand Hunting Retriever Champion! 
Now everyone have a safe trip home.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks for the replies. What threw me was the "NO" which I thought meant they didn't pass, and then scratched.


----------

